
The Radical Plan to Cool Down LA as the World Heats Up - rexbee
http://gizmodo.com/the-radical-plan-to-cool-down-la-as-the-world-heats-up-1797711611
======
kwhitefoot
Not exactly revolutionary because this was suggested many, many, years ago.

But a welcome sign of sanity nonetheless.

